# Jalapeño and Pepper Jack cheese Smoked Summer Sausage



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

So it begins! 5lbs of cheese, 1 dozen jalapeños 20lbs of Deer, 8lbs pork fat and a small pork shoulder. Plan to get the deer prepped, everything mixed and then double ground and stuffed tonight. It will sit in a cooler over night to rest, then hit the smoker tomorrow. Bloom tomorrow night and ready to eat Monday!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Had to take a break to make some Shishkabobs....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Back on task now, 2nd drink made! 21 lbs of deer cleaned and cut into chunks. 7 lbs of pork shoulder and 8lbs of pork fat. All ready to mix and rest outside while I set up the grinder!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Double post.......


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well its ground, mixed and ready to stuff, smells so good I could almost eat it out the pot! I should have started earlier, doubt I will get up to go sit in a tree in the morning, lol. Temps dropping! Time to mix drink #3 and get busy!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

30 ish more to go!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Drink # 4....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I made too much, hahaha, I need 4 or 5 more small casings to use it all up. Hope Halls has had a shipment recently! 34 tubes stuffed, at 1.5lb a piece...... this will be my largest batch at over 50lbs. I may have to do it in 2 batches on the smoker, pretty sure it won't all fit.......


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good! Is that pepper jack cheese "High Temperature "? I just made a 50# batch with a friend, and I always use hi-temp sharp cheddar. Wanting to try either habanero cheddar or pepper jack. Afraid the habanero wouldn't appeal to as many people.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> Looks good! Is that pepper jack cheese "High Temperature "? I just made a 50# batch with a friend, and I always use hi-temp sharp cheddar. Wanting to try either habanero cheddar or pepper jack. Afraid the habanero wouldn't appeal to as many people.


You ain’t got no friends…


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> Looks good! Is that pepper jack cheese "High Temperature "? I just made a 50# batch with a friend, and I always use hi-temp sharp cheddar. Wanting to try either habanero cheddar or pepper jack. Afraid the habanero wouldn't appeal to as many people.


 It is Ed, Spooney turned me on to Butcher Packer and I ordered their seasoning and this cheese. I taste good, so hope it does in the sausage too, lol. I have used regular cheddar (non high temp) for the last 2 or 3 years. It does melt some, but still holds together for the most part and taste good. Hoping this ups my game, lol


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Great thread!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

First batch in the smoker.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

47 lbs of summer sausage, That should give me enough to pass around and last most of the year!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jaster said:


> First batch in the smoker.


can almost smell that from here , no way can i post my best hamburger helper recipe after this .


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> can almost smell that from here , no way can i post my best hamburger helper recipe after this .


I am in a tree 300 yards behind the house amd get a wiff ever gust or 2, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Almost there...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

First batch is bathing in ice for a little while before it hangs to bloom! Second batch in the smoker!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jaster said:


> First batch is bathing in ice for a little while before it hangs to bloom! Second batch in the smoker!
> View attachment 1086523


Nice.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I don't know how else to say it... DAMN that is some good chit! I am sorry to my bowels ahead of time, I may eat half this tonight... for sure a lb or 2 tomorrow!!!! Really impressed with how well it turned out. Will let this first batch bloom a little longer then start packaging it up! Will probably have a lb or 2 in the cooler with me at all times, so if someone sees me, better flag me down, haha!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that looks wonderful!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The mixed drink is root beer and Apple Crown?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow. What is blooming do?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> The mixed drink is root beer and Apple Crown?


Happen to be the only soda I had on hand, figured why not... damn good, think the vanilla adds to the flavor, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Wow. What is blooming do?


Pull from the smoker, toss in an ice bath to get it below 100° and stip the cooking immediately. The blooming step usually helps the cassings bloom so you do not get wrinkly casings as well as let the sausage finish curing. Germany they let it hang for weeks, lol. I poke a whole in the bottom end of all of them, therefore some still end up wrinkled. But it drains some of the fat and any water out if the casings from the ice bath. 

This is just what I have found works for my taste. I need some honest feed back, so if anyone sees me or around Milton, I keep some in the truck almost Daily, hahaha!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jaster said:


> Pull from the smoker, toss in an ice bath to get it below 100° and stip the cooking immediately. The blooming step usually helps the cassings bloom so you do not get wrinkly casings as well as let the sausage finish curing. Germany they let it hang for weeks, lol. I poke a whole in the bottom end of all of them, therefore some still end up wrinkled. But it drains some of the fat and any water out if the casings from the ice bath.
> 
> This is just what I have found works for my taste. I need some honest feed back, so if anyone sees me or around Milton, I keep some in the truck almost Daily, hahaha!


You already done with those apartments over by me?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You already done with those apartments over by me?


They didn't want to pay the rate increase... I bid it 2 years before it ever took off, lol. So negative. But, I will be down 59 near that big boat dealer across from the new Tom Thumb sometime in the next few weeks. I will let you know ahead of time and bring ya some!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jaster said:


> Happen to be the only soda I had on hand, figured why not... damn good, think the vanilla adds to the flavor, lol


Understand, have had vodka and blue Gatorade before.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m gonna need to taste that. Hopefully I’ll get one on the ground before the season ends and I’ll get to make some.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I’m gonna need to taste that. Hopefully I’ll get one on the ground before the season ends and I’ll get to make some.


I keep a lb in the cooler almost daily, I will be sure to let you know when I am over that way... after a week of eating it I feel this may be my best ever. Best of all, no gut related issues, lol. In the past a 1/2lb conumed would result in bubble guts.... I have safely consumed atleast 1/2lb a day since last monday...... zero side effects, hahaha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mannnnnn, this stuff is good!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Mannnnnn, this stuff is good!!


It did not disappoint.


----------

